# Primitive building



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This video kept coming up and I have watched it a few times.

I know that none of us would want to be in a situation where we are out in the wilderness with no shelter, but this is an idea. Lots of work in this, but some ideas about how to provide pretty good shelter eventually for yourself and your family.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/

The guy has a blog which shows other primitive ideas.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the heated floor/sleeping area!

Wonder why no windows?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I like the heated floor/sleeping area!
> 
> Wonder why no windows?


I think it is because it is a primitive build. I imagine trekking in the woods and building a shelter such as this. There would not be any windows in some scenarios. Windows would help with knowing what is going on outside.

I was concerned about the door. I appreciate how difficult it might be to make one, but with all the other things he accomplished, a more secure door would be a good idea, IMHO.

I guess I am a little weird. I have always wanted to do some primitive building of a shelter. This looks about as good as anything I have seen.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Great video, at first I thought he was making a drain when he was putting the floor heater in. Maybe one reason he has no windows is because of rain, think it was filmed somewhere in the south pacific. Where ever he is, they have some nice clay soil.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool video , thank you for posting it, I watched it then checked out his other stuff, he is in Australia according to his Blog, he has done a couple of other vids too, Amazing what someone with some skill and effort can do with "whatever is laying around" :2thumb:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the Video, Thanks.


----------



## HenryCavis (Jul 28, 2016)

This looks interesting! Primitive homes, a new concept to explore with.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

The skills and tips on how to do things in this video are great. 
I couldn't help wondering if there was a huge stack of food just off camera. 
If you have ever watched the show "Naked and Afraid" you know that feeding yourself and purified water are the biggest problems to deal with and keeping your calorie count up while doing all the work of survival are crucial. In a real life survival scenario most time is spent looking for food and even that can use more calories than you can intake depending on where you are located.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> The skills and tips on how to do things in this video are great.
> I couldn't help wondering if there was a huge stack of food just off camera.
> If you have ever watched the show "Naked and Afraid" you know that feeding yourself and purified water are the biggest problems to deal with and keeping your calorie count up while doing all the work of survival are crucial. In a real life survival scenario most time is spent looking for food and even that can use more calories than you can intake depending on where you are located.


Excellent point. I read that homesteaders spent 70 to 80% of their time feeding themselves. Modern day building and living came about when a few could raise enough food to feed the crowd.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

He has a lot of vids on Primitive living.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Grass hut*

In this video, he builds a grass hut.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I lived in a tent for 6 months a big 2 room one. In Homestead Florida in the early 70s. Had a great time fishing at Key Largo. We caught so many fish we just cooked em all up and threw away the ones that did'nt taste right.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Meerkat, I have known several people who have lived in tents for a summer or a little longer.

Here is another hut video by the same man. This one is done with palm tree fronds.





I love living in my home, but we never know when we might be in a very different situation and building one of these would be the only shelter we might have.


----------

